# Playing MKV files on my Sony Blu Ray



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

Just bought a Sony Blu Ray 570 player.

I notice the unit can play mkv files on a USB memory stick but it won't recongize or even see mkv files on my laptop that it sees on the wireless network even though it sees avi files in the same directory.

Was wondering if there was a way for the blu ray to see the mkv files on the laptop?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The S570 had no DLNA support when first released.

A firmware update last summer provided some DLNA support, but it's basically limited to one or two file formats.

So, I don't think you can get MKV to work via your laptop unless you use PlayOn or TVersity or something else.


----------



## 10david2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Well said Spartanstew! I have a 2 pen drives (4GB and 8GB) that I copy .MKVs to from the laptop and use them in the S570. Not the perfect solution, but I prefer that over transcoding. Seems like I have no quality loss that way.


----------



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

I was using an old 2GB USB Memory stick. But, most of the mkvs are bigger than that. 
for now, I'll buy a bigger pen drive. Nice and easier that way.

thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## philmalik (Mar 26, 2007)

My friend at work mentioned that the max file size the Sony will see is 4 Gigs, no matter what size of storage the memory stick is. A lot of mkv files are bigger than 4 Gigs.

I am wondering if anyone else has used a memory stick with an MKV file larger than 4 Gigs.

(and is streaming the only option if this is the case)?

thanks


----------

